# Project Finance / Bank Instrument Available For Lease



## frank101 (Jan 18, 2014)

GENUINE BANK GUARANTEE (BG) AND STANDBY LETTER OF CREDIT (SBLC) FOR LEASE AT THE LOWEST RATES AVAILABLE. OTHER FINANCIAL INSTRUMENTS SUCH AS MTN, CD, DLC, PB ARE ALSO AVAILABLE.

We offer certifiable and verifiable bank instruments via Swift Transmission from a genuine provider capable of taking up time bound transactions.

(sblc dot bglease AT gmail DOT com)

Skype: nilsson.frank7

Email me for procedure and terms


----------

